# لوحة للوحدة الوطنية



## ابو بحـر (12 مايو 2011)

اذا كان الله و الوطن لنا جميعا لن نختلف لأن الله خلقنا جميعا و خلق لنا عقولا لنفكر بها و نتعاون لنتطور جميعا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

تعديل صغير من صديقك 

اولا اتفق معك على الوحدة مع اختلاف العقائد وايضا على التعاون لرفع شأن الوطن ولكن لي تعديل ارجو ان تتقبله

اسم الله يكون اعلى شيء في السماء ثم دور العبادة ثم اسم الوطن ثو آخر شيء هو اسمي وإسمك يا ابا بحر 

لا تضع اسمك فوق اسم ربك ولا فوق اسم وطنك وتعلم نكران الذات 

ارجو ان تتقبل نقدي بصدر رحب وبعد نظر

صاحبك وصديقك

طارق بلال


----------



## ابو بحـر (14 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تعديل صغير من صديقك
> 
> ...


اخي طارق اسعدني مرورك و كلامك صحيح و انا احب نصائحك لي فأنت اخي الكبير فهمت فكرتك ممكن اعدل الصورة و لكن لا استطيع تغييرها من المنتدى على كل حال انا ارفقتها بسرعة و التصميم لم ينتهي بعد ممكن التعديل علييه انا افكر بدلا من هذا القوس في اعلى المآذن ان اضع اجراس و فوق الاجراس تكملة لشكل المئذنة كل ما اكون متفرغ سأطور بالتصميم 
تحياتي لك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 مايو 2011)

يمكنك بالدخول على ملفك الشخصي ثم لوحة التحكم ثم الملفات المرفقة ازالة الصوره من ملفاتك المرفوعه على الملتقى وتعديلها ووضع التصميم الجديد


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

رحم الله شهيدنا البطل عبادة زغموت من شباب مخيم اليرموك بدمشق الذي اغتالته رصاصة اسرائيلية يوم 15/5 كان قد وضع لايك على صورة ايقونة الوحدة الوطنية عندما وضعتها بموقعي بالفيس بوك "ابو بحر حنظلة
"
اترككم مع الصورة 



​


----------

